
Show HN: Levels.fyi – Compare career ladders across companies - Zaheer
https://www.levels.fyi/
======
abidlabs
This is pretty cool, looks like I know some people who didn't negotiate hard
enough ;). It would be nice to get a sense of the standard deviations as well
for those positions where you have many data points. Is that possible?

------
antoineMoPa
Weird that it's not on the Show HN page with 28 points under 40 minutes.

------
lele0108
Really great to see some transparency in this area.

------
imranyousuf
This is amazing!

------
noureldien
where are y'all getting this information from?? job posting websites?

~~~
Zaheer
Mostly crowd sourced. There's a button to submit additional companies if you
have additional suggestions.

